# Πότε καταργήθηκε στο πολυτονικό η δασεία των ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων;



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Όταν με μεγάλη χαρά άφησα πίσω μου το πολυτονικό, στους τότε κανόνες του είχε καταργηθεί η βαρεία, αν και σε τυπωμένα κείμενα εξακολουθούσαν να τη βάζουν κανονικότατα. Επίσης ίσχυε ακόμα το να μπαίνει δασεία εκεί που στην ξένη λέξη υπάρχει αρχικό H, π.χ. το *Hamburg* γινόταν *Ἁμβοῦργο* (ναι, στο Α έχω βάλει δασεία) και το *hectar* *ἑκτάριο*.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι από το polytoniko.org ότι στο πολυτονικό ισχύει ( ; ) πια ο κανόνας του Τριανταφυλλίδη (μα πόσοι φούρνοι γκρεμίστηκαν; ) που λέει (παρ. 96) ότι παίρνουν ψιλή και δεν χρειάζονται δασεία «λέξεις ξένης καταγωγής που έχουν στη γλώσσα τους δασύ πνεύμα». Στα παραδείγματα που αναφέρει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης γράφει με ψιλή τις λέξεις: _Αδριανός, Αμβούργο, Αμλέτος, Αννίβας, Αψβούργος, Έγελος, εκτάρι, Ελβετία, Ελγολάνδη, Ελσίνκι, εραλδική, ερβαρτιανός_ (Herbartian), _Ερζεγοβίνη, Ερρίκος, Ιντουστάν, Ισπανία, Ολλανδία, Οράτιος, ορδή, ορτένσια_ (πιο γνωστή σήμερα σαν _ορτανσία_, αφού ονομάστηκε έτσι από γαλλικό Hortense), _όστια, Ουγγαρία, Ουγενότος, ουμανισμός, Ουμβόλδος_ (Humbold), _Ούνοι, ουσάρος_. Στο polytonic.org επισημαίνουν ότι «σύμφωνα με παλαιότερες γραμματικές οι ελληνικοί μεταγραμματισμοί ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων παίρνουν δασεία όταν στο λατινικό πρωτότυπο αρχίζουν από h», με παραδείγματα λέξεις όπως: _αλτ, ορντέβρ, Ανόβερο, Ουγκό_. Προσθέτουν ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις εξακολουθούν να παίρνουν δασεία οι λέξεις από ύψιλον: _Νέα Υόρκη_.

Το αστείο είναι βέβαια ότι η Υόρκη είναι _York_, δεν έχει δασύ πνεύμα στα αγγλικά (από το λατινικό _Eboracum_), αλλά αποκτά στο ελληνικό πολυτονικό. Ο Δρανδάκης βάζει δασεία σε όλα τα παραπάνω, βάζει και στην _Υόρκη_. Αλλά όχι ο Καβάφης, όπως διάβασα στον πολλαπλά απολαυστικό σημερινό Σαραντάκο:

Στις αρχές του 1924 ο Καβάφης δημοσίευσε το ποίημά του «Πριν τους αλλάξει ο χρόνος», όπου υπάρχουν οι στίχοι:

Βιοτικές ανάγκες εκάμνανε τον ένα
να φύγει μακρυά — Νέα Υόρκη ή Καναδά.

Εσείς δεν το βλέπετε, αλλά στο μονόφυλλο ο Καβάφης είχε τυπώσει τη λέξη «Υόρκη» με ψιλή και όχι με δασεία, όπως σε όλες τις λέξεις που αρχίζουν από ύψιλον. Ο Λαγουδάκης, που αντιπαθούσε βαθύτατα τον Καβάφη και τον κύκλο του, αρπάχτηκε από αυτό το οφθαλμοφανές «λάθος» και ξεσπάθωσε. Οι οπαδοί του Καβάφη απάντησαν ότι ναι μεν όλες οι ελληνικές λέξεις που αρχίζουν από ύψιλον δασύνονται, και όταν μεταφερθούν στα αγγλικά ή τα γαλλικά γράφονται με hy-, αλλά η προκείμενη λέξη είναι ξένη, δεν γράφεται με Hy αλλά με Y, επομένως όταν μεταφερθεί στα ελληνικά δεν πρέπει να γραφτεί με δασεία. (Ανάλογο σκεπτικό μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και στον υπερίτη, το φονικό αέριο του πρώτου πολέμου, που πήρε το όνομά του από τη βελγική πόλη όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε πρώτη φορά, την Ypres στα γαλλικά, Ieper στα φλαμανδικά).

Και μόνο αυτός ο καβγάς μάς δείχνει πόσο καλά έκανε ο άγιος Κριαράς και εισηγήθηκε το μονοτονικό…

:up:


----------



## pidyo (Jan 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο polytonic.org επισημαίνουν ότι «σύμφωνα με παλαιότερες γραμματικές οι ελληνικοί μεταγραμματισμοί ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων παίρνουν δασεία όταν στο λατινικό πρωτότυπο αρχίζουν από h», με παραδείγματα λέξεις όπως: _αλτ, ορντέβρ, Ανόβερο, Ουγκό_. Προσθέτουν ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις εξακολουθούν να παίρνουν δασεία οι λέξεις από ύψιλον: _Νέα Υόρκη_.
> 
> Το αστείο είναι βέβαια ότι η Υόρκη είναι _York_, δεν έχει δασύ πνεύμα στα αγγλικά (από το λατινικό _Eboracum_), αλλά αποκτά στο ελληνικό πολυτονικό.



Το επίσης αστείο είναι πως ήδη στα αρχαία ο Hadrianus / Αδριανός δασυνόταν, αλλά ο Hannibal / Αννίβας όχι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Μπράβο, αυτό είναι το επόμενο βήμα στη συζήτηση. Έκανα μερικά ψαξίματα στο TLG, πονοκεφάλιασα παραπάνω, και τα άφησα για αργότερα. Στον Δρανδάκη δεν δασύνεται ο _Αννίβας_. Όταν είδα ότι δασύνεται ο πατέρας του ο Αμίλκας στον Δρανδάκη, αλλά όχι στις πηγές, απελπίστηκα εντελώς. Φώτα, παιδιά, φώτα.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 16, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι καν θέμα φώτων. Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες. Από τη στιγμή που τα πνεύματα άρχισαν να καταγράφονται σε εποχές που η δασεία είχε ήδη χάσει τη φωνολογική της υπόσταση, οι "κανόνες" των πνευμάτων ήταν απλώς ο τρόπος που αντιμετώπιζαν τη γλώσσα οι αλεξανδρινοί γραμματικοί. Το Α του Αδριανού και το Α του Αννίβα είχαν την ίδια φωνολογική ταυτότητα. Απλώς οι γραμματικοί ψείρισαν το όνομα του Αδριανού και το δάσυναν, όχι όμως και του πιο παρακατιανού Αννίβα και το άφησαν με ψιλή. 

Χαρακτηριστικά, τα χειρόγραφα του Κάσσιου Δίωνα έχουν, συστηματικά (δες τη σημείωση), Ἀδριανός, και το "διορθώνουν" οι εκδότες.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 16, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για τους αρχαίους κανόνες δάσυνσης, οι πληρέστερα καταγεγραμμένοι είναι του Ηρωδιανού (Περί καθολικής προσωδίας, εδώ, σελ. 536 κ.ε.)


----------



## pidyo (Jan 17, 2012)

Μερικά ακόμη παραδείγματα από το TLG: 

Herennius: Δασύνεται συνήθως, με ψιλή στις εκδόσεις του Ιωσήπου, του Πορφυρίου και της Σούδας.
Honorius: Κατά βούληση.
Hostilius: Δασύνεται, όχι όμως στις εκδόσεις του Κάσσιου Δίωνα. 
Hirtius, Horatius, Hortensius: Δασύνονται συστηματικά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αντιλαμβάνομαι από το polytoniko.org ότι στο πολυτονικό ισχύει (;) πια ο κανόνας του Τριανταφυλλίδη (μα πόσοι φούρνοι γκρεμίστηκαν;) που λέει (παρ. 96) ότι παίρνουν ψιλή και δεν χρειάζονται δασεία «λέξεις ξένης καταγωγής που έχουν στη γλώσσα τους δασύ πνεύμα». Στα παραδείγματα που αναφέρει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης γράφει με ψιλή τις λέξεις: [...] *ουσάρος*.


Κανονικά η λ. *ουσάρος *τη χρειάζεται τη δασεία του —και το βαρύ ξεφύσημα που αυτή συμβολίζει— αν κρίνουμε από το σχετικό οπτικό βοήθημα: http://blekitna.tv/zdjecie-dnia-husarki/. Και μαζί με το δασύ πνεύμα, βάλε και δυνατό οινόπνευμα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στον Δρανδάκη δεν δασύνεται ο _Αννίβας_. Όταν είδα ότι δασύνεται ο πατέρας του ο Αμίλκας στον Δρανδάκη, αλλά όχι στις πηγές, απελπίστηκα εντελώς. Φώτα, παιδιά, φώτα.


Μια που τον ανέφερες, ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί ο Hannibal έγινε Αννίβας κι έχασε το λάμδα αντί για, ας πούμε, Αννίβαλος (να λείπουν τα αστειάκια με κανίβαλους) και ο Amilcar έγινε Αμίλκας κι έχασε το ρο; (Μην πιάσω και τον Hasdrubal και γίνουμε μύλος...)



Spoiler


----------



## iliekater (Aug 14, 2014)

Συγνώμη που επαναφέρω αυτό το θέμα , αλλά μιας και φέρει παρεμφερή τίτλο με το θέμα με το οποίο απασχολούμαι τις τελευταίες ώρες (χωρίς επιτυχία ... ), σκέφτηκα να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας .
Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά και σύμφωνα με αμέτρητες αναγραφές στο διαδύκτιο, το πολυτονικό καταργήθηκε με το ΠΔ 207/1982. Μάλιστα, απ’ ό,τι βρήκα σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, πρόκειται για ένα ΠΔ το οποίο υπογράφηκε στο τέλος του 1981 και δημοσιεύτηκε σε ΦΕΚ το 1982 και φέρει τον τίτλο «Περί εγγραφής μαθητών στα Λύκεια της Τεχνικής και Επαγγελματικής Εκπαίδευσης».
Ωστόσω έχω κάτσει πόση ώρα και το ψάχνω στο Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο, αλλά μάταια ... Το ΠΔ 207/1982 αφορά την ίδρυση ενορίας στο συνοικισμό Συδονιάς - Καλαμιού! ... Δηλαδή εντελώς άσχετο θέμα.
Έψαξα και τις προηγούμενες και τις επόμενες χρονιές με λέξεις κλειδιά, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω ... Μήπως λοιπόν μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποιο είναι το διάταγμα εκείνο με το οποίο καταργήθηκε το πολυτονικό σύστημα; Διότι θέλω να το διαβάσω και εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2014)

Εδώ είσαι· ΠΔ 297/1982 (ΦΕΚ Α 52/29-04-1982) «Εφαρμογή του μονοτονικού συστήματος στην Εκπαίδευση και στη Διοίκηση»: *View attachment pd297_82.pdf*


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2014)

Τα στοιχεία του νομοθετήματος (297/1982) είναι σωστά στη σελίδα του polytoniko.org με τον τίτλο «Ἱστορικὸ τῆς καταστροφῆς».
http://www.polytoniko.org/histo.php?newlang=el

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει ακόμα το λανθασμένο 207/1982.


----------



## iliekater (Aug 19, 2014)

Α, ωραία, ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Οπότε όχι μόνο ήταν λάθος και είχε αντιγραφεί παντού έτσι, αλλά —από την άλλη— ακόμα και το ίδιο το διάταγμα παραβίαζε το νομοθέτημα που το ίδιο επέβαλε, και χρησιμοποιούσε πολυτονικό!


----------



## Earion (Aug 19, 2014)

Εννοείς ότι το διάταγμα (στη γραπτή μορφή του) δεν ακολουθούσε τον (νομικό) κανόνα που το ίδιο επέβαλλε; Ναι, όταν το βλέπεις από τριανταδύο χρόνων απόσταση, μπορεί να φαντάζει κάπως παράδοξο. Σκέψου όμως ότι έπρεπε οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να μάθουν το νέο σύστημα, και πρώτοι πρώτοι οι στοιχειοθέτες του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου. Γι’ αυτό μάλιστα προβλεπόταν περίοδος προσαρμογής (αρχή εφαρμογής από 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 1982).


----------



## iliekater (Aug 19, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο, προσδιορίζει μεταβατική περίοδο. Εξάλλου, το πολύ ένας νόμος να ισχύει από τη δημοσίευσή του, όχι από νωρίτερα, πριν καν από τη δημοσίευσή του!

Όμως ακόμα και έτσι δεν μπορώ να αποτρέψω τον εαυτό μου να να σκεφτεί ένα αστείο :inno: :
«Κύριοι , αποφασίσαμε ... *ΜΠΑΜ* (ντουπ, κάτω), από σήμερα ... *ΜΠΑΜ* (κι άλλος κάτω) να σταματήσουμε τις εκτελέσεις. Από εδώ και πέρα ... *ΜΠΑΜ*. Από εδώ και πέρα —λέω— αυτά τα πράγματα ... *ΜΠΑΜ* θα αποτελούν παρελθόν».

Α, μιας και το έφερε η κουβένα, οι στοιχειοθέτες τι είναι; Από τη λέξη πάει το μυαλό μου σε εκείνους που καθορίζουν τα γράμματα στο τυπογραφείο· σωστά;


----------



## Earion (Aug 19, 2014)

Στοιχειοθέτες έλεγαν στην παλιά τυπογραφία αυτούς που έβαζαν τα κινητά τυπογραφικά στοιχεία το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και έφτιαχναν τη σελίδα. Βέβαια το 1982, φαντάζομαι, το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο θα είχε περάσει σε άλλη, πιο εξελιγμένη τεχνολογία.

Όσο για τα μπαμ και μπουμ, παρά τη ζωντάνια του παραδείγματος,  τα πράγματα μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι όπως τα υπονοείς. Αν έχεις ζήσει την εποχή, θα γνωρίζεις ότι η εφαρμογή του μονοτονικού ήταν η αποδοχή μιας αναγκαίας μεταρρύθμισης που χρόνιζε από αρκετό καιρό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2014)

Earion said:


> Στοιχειοθέτες έλεγαν στην παλιά τυπογραφία αυτούς που έβαζαν τα κινητά τυπογραφικά στοιχεία το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και έφτιαχναν τη σελίδα. Βέβαια το 1982, φαντάζομαι, το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο θα είχε περάσει σε άλλη, πιο εξελιγμένη τεχνολογία.


...η οποία και πάλι ενσωμάτωνε την έννοια της στοιχειοθεσίας, καθότι ήταν η φωτοστοιχειοθεσία.


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2014)

...
[h=1]chest (τυπογραφία)[/h]


----------

